# Bulbs for T5 fixture



## PinchHarmonic (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello,

Much thanks to Goalcreas I have decided on the fixture I will be purchasing for my 55 gallon. Now i'm trying to decide on the types of bulbs i'd like to have in the fixture.

I have to decide on 4 different bulbs to put into my fixture. Goalcreas has gave me some great ideas and I just want to see what everyone else is doing.

I'm having trouble finding a simple set of all possible bulbs there are for T5 fixtures. I see a lot of discussion about 6700k or 9325k bulbs only to find out pages later that it is for power compacts only. What are all possibilities for T5?

Likewise I'm really trying to understand how everyone goes out and picks bulbs. I'm already spending a good amount on the Tek T5 fixture, so bulb price isn't too much of a conern to me. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

PinchHarmonic said:


> Hello,
> 
> Much thanks to Goalcreas I have decided on the fixture I will be purchasing for my 55 gallon. Now i'm trying to decide on the types of bulbs i'd like to have in the fixture.
> 
> ...


I have heard wonderful reviews on the 6000K Midday bulbs by Giesemann. Another good bulb is the AquaMedic Planta. However, it seems that there is a problem since the bulbs that come to the US are of poor quality and dim out too early in their use. www.reefgeek.net has an excellent selection of T5 bulbs including the Midday.

Here's something that should interest you-


niko said:


> Here are some funny pictures of my 2 ft. deep tank with only 160 watts of the Giesemann Midday T5HOs with reflectors. Light is on 8 hours a day.
> 
> Substrate is pool filter sand. No substrate additives.
> 
> ...


Another great thread on the T5 bulb comparisons: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-of-aquatic-lighting/3317-which-t5-bulb-2.html

HTH. Good luck with the lighting and be sure to start a journal!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I love the Planta bulb. I have not had mine long enough to know if it burns out too soon.
I have to say, that I love how it tones the tank and grows the plants so much that even if It burns out too soon, I will end up getting a replacement. As long as it lasts for 6 months, I think that I would still buy them.


----------



## PinchHarmonic (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad I got the Gies now.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone Know where to get the Aqua flora at, seems like Proline is the only source, but thay are so back logged it will be months


----------

